# Injured and a bit too fat!



## Flyingmonkeys (Oct 23, 2017)

Morning everyone,
Gonna try to keep this short.
Oldbastard complete rotator cuff tear, 2 surgeries in last 8 months. Not healing well quit training and fuck the diet.
Put on 30 pounds, now diet in check.
What would those of you with experiences with peps suggest?
Looking for a lil fat loss boost and any thing for any repair or comfort for Rotator cuff tear. Thanks


----------



## Sully (Oct 23, 2017)

There’s a thread here that covers a really good protocol for helping to repair tears:

http://www.anasci.org/vB/peptides-human-growth-factors/40670-peptides-injuries.html


----------



## Viking (Oct 24, 2017)

BPC157 and TB500 for your injury.


----------



## lycan Venom (Oct 24, 2017)

I can vouch for the TB500. Sully hooked me up with some and damn did it really help with my rotator issue.


----------



## Sully (Oct 24, 2017)

lycan Venom said:


> I can vouch for the TB500. Sully hooked me up with some and damn did it really help with my rotator issue.



Glad to hear it, brother.


----------



## mytreefiddy (Oct 24, 2017)

Viking said:


> BPC157 and TB500 for your injury.



I've used both as well with success however,  it really depends on the severity of the injury...if its a bad tear I don't care what you shoot in there it won't fix it...


----------



## Viking (Oct 25, 2017)

mytreefiddy said:


> I've used both as well with success however,  it really depends on the severity of the injury...if its a bad tear I don't care what you shoot in there it won't fix it...



I agree but they should definitely help if it isn't a major tear or it has be repaired through surgery. I would have expected him to have recovered by now. Flyingmonkeys when was your last surgery? Both peptides should help recovery times.


----------



## odin (Oct 27, 2017)

Have you ever used hgh?


----------

